
Facebook was inside Cambridge Analytica's office but have now “stood down” - tareqak
https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/975844154361221121
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16623835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16623835)

